# Razor's Edge registry record



## koljacker (Jul 27, 2011)

Can anyone show a link to a Razor's Edges traceable bloodline via online APBT registry records? or is there any? I just want to know which bloodline it did came from and its current generation. Thanks.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you're wanting to know what bloodlines started Razors Edge?



> Razors Edge was started in MD and DC by Dave Wilson and Carlos Barksdale. They started out with game dogs. They researched everything they could find and read every book publicized at that time. The also subscribed to many dog magazines like the ADBA Gazette, even some underground ones. They called nearly every breeder that they could find and questioned them, If it said Pit, they were on it. They already owned some unpapered BYB Pits. They even had there own Pit club and went hiking and other things back in the woods. Eventually they got enough money to get some real papered, good bloodline, game dogs. They purchased some of the best around at the time. Even paid $3500 way back then for a Grandson of the great "Plumbers Alligator", mainly Mayfield lines. Dave and Carlos were very heavy into the game lines and had dogs from Hemphill to Wilder blood. These were big game dogs.
> Later on they hooked up with George Williams in DC and purchased a dog they named Diablo, from Wildside Kennels. Diablo's dad was a bigger catch dog, "Hollinsworth Bull". His mom was a game girl names "Wildsides Ms.Leaky". This was the turn around time when Razors Edge started adding more size. The first ever registered "ADBA" Razors Edge breeding was from his Mayfield boy Zeus to a Mayfield girl name Jinx. Jinx was actually given to friend back then named Curt Plater, now CLP Kennels. He owned the first ever Razors Edge dog. They would lose contact after this for many years before hooking up again. They banned Pits in PG County and Dave was forced to move. Eventually through Dave


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/32818-razors-edge-representatives-foundation.html*

Here is our *Bullies 101* section. Lots of info in it pertaining to RE and the American Bully in general.


----------



## koljacker (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot for educating me sir...


----------

